# Looking for a new stone.



## 12inchpetty (Apr 8, 2015)

My stone has warn out and needs replacing. It was a cheap stone (about $3 new) that I have been using for several years, not sure what grit it is, it just says "silicone carbide sharpening stone" but judging by the scratches I would guess its around 240 grit.

It used to take me 10 minutes to get anywhere with it but I'm quite proficient now and can take knives, even totally blunt and dinged up to shaving sharp in a couple of minutes with it.


In terms of a replacement I'm after something that's going to do everything my old stone could do, fast to use and capable of sharpening a range of steels, mainly unspecified stainless grades but also VG-10 and carbon steel.


I have heard good things about both water stones and diamond stones. Apparently they cut much faster than cheap oil stones which suggests to me I will be able to get a higher grit stone that will leave a nicer polish on the edge bevel while still cutting fast.


I'm considering the 1000 grit naniwa chosera or the DMT dia-sharp Extra Fine stone but I'm open to any suggestions :hungry:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 8, 2015)

What's your budget?


----------



## 12inchpetty (Apr 8, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> What's your budget?



Under $80/90 ideally.


----------



## simar (Apr 8, 2015)

the sun 220 grit silicone carbide stone might do the trick.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 9, 2015)

You talked about a nicer polish than your previous silicon carbide, but want a fast cutting, not too expensive stone. King 800 comes to my mind.


----------



## 12inchpetty (Apr 9, 2015)

simar said:


> the sun 220 grit silicone carbide stone might do the trick.



I'm after something a bit finer this time that will leave a less toothy edge.



Marcelo Amaral said:


> You talked about a nicer polish than your previous silicon carbide, but want a fast cutting, not too expensive stone. King 800 comes to my mind.




I don't mind paying for an expensive stone.

I read the king wears really fast so I was put off by that.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 9, 2015)

A Chosera 800 will eliminate deep scratches in a few passes, but leave a JIS1200 finish.


----------



## 12inchpetty (Apr 9, 2015)

Benuser said:


> A Chosera 800 will eliminate deep scratches in a few passes, but leave a JIS1200 finish.



Thanks, I think an 800 chosera might be a good bet.

Does anyone know if there is any improvement with the naniwa professional stones compared to the choseras? They are said to be a replacement however I notice the new stones are 20mm deep instead of 25mm and the same price.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 9, 2015)

How bout a bester 1200?


----------



## 12inchpetty (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I went for a 1000 chosera, mainly because they are one of the cheaper stones available locally and I'm impatient.


----------

